# 12/13,14/'07 Winter Storm



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

We have just been threatened with a quote "" Crippling Storm""

please stand by


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

92XT;454276 said:


> We have just been threatened with a quote "" Crippling Storm""
> 
> please stand by


Threatened?!?!?!? I can see the green flakes already...I mean white snow flakes


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where are you guys hearing this accuweather.com is saying1-3 inches for the philly area. I wonder if we in ocean county ,NJ will get any snow this season.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

My area in under a winter storm warning with possibly 6-10 inches total by tomorrow nightpayup:bluebounc


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

ya i was watching the weather channel and it looks like there is going to be a pretty good storm over the entire northeast........... from Philly to NYC to Boston to Maine.


Lol is that a bad thing if i live in TX but watch the weather for the northeast?

man i miss maine


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

TEX;454381 said:


> ya i was watching the weather channel and it looks like there is going to be a pretty good storm over the entire northeast........... from Philly to NYC to Boston to Maine.
> 
> Lol is that a bad thing if i live in TX but watch the weather for the northeast?
> 
> man i miss maine


That is interesting but creditable:salute:


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Very Very Very Wet Here.
We Got Clipped By 50 Miles


----------

